

Google Keep coming soon to Drive? - dbin78
http://www.theverge.com/2013/3/17/4117780/google-keep-note-taking-app-spotted-in-drive-before-disappearing

======
dbin78
Google Keep is now live - <http://goo.gl/hKjra>

